# [SOLVED] Horizon t100 Treadmill won't start



## MegaYouri13

Hi all, 


I just bought and set up my Horizon t100 treadmill and it won't start. The lights are on on the console and the figures are indicating zeros. I have the safety key in place, and it just wont start. 

I have un-plugged and plugged; I have turned the on switch off; and have the safety key in place

T100 Treadmill from Horizon Fitness
What should I do?


----------



## MegaYouri13

*Re: Horizon t100 Treadmill won't start*

I really need help!


----------



## luvvgunn

*Re: Horizon t100 Treadmill won't start*

Hello, 
The problem could be a bad ground in the wall socket try moving it to another.
If you purchased it used, the probabilities are endless, it could be a short in the motor/wiring, the unit could have been stored in a damp environment causing corrosion to contacts within the motor windings..endless possibilities.
go to the company website and look a at the FAQs section. Maybe you are overlooking a safety cut out ie. unlevel/stable surfaces.

Are you using a extension cord by any chance?
If so it may not be rated for the amps needed to "start" the motor.


----------



## MegaYouri13

*Re: Horizon t100 Treadmill won't start*



luvvgunn said:


> Hello,
> The problem could be a bad ground in the wall socket try moving it to another.
> If you purchased it used, the probabilities are endless, it could be a short in the motor/wiring, the unit could have been stored in a damp environment causing corrosion to contacts within the motor windings..endless possibilities.
> go to the company website and look a at the FAQs section. Maybe you are overlooking a safety cut out ie. unlevel/stable surfaces.
> 
> Are you using a extension cord by any chance?
> If so it may not be rated for the amps needed to "start" the motor.


... You think the thing may be that it is on an un-even surface? I have it on a carpet, but that should not be a problem. 

I also have it put into the wall itself. Not in a surge protector. The company's website is a total waste of time. 

I will try to work with some of the things you have told me and try to sort it out as soon as possible.

Best, 

Youri


----------



## dai

*Re: Horizon t100 Treadmill won't start*

check if the motor has a reset button


----------



## luvvgunn

*Re: Horizon t100 Treadmill won't start*

Following along w/ Dai's suggestion of a motor reset switch,
looked around the website and found that they don't sell a replacement breaker switch like they do for many other models.
They do however sell replacement motor control boards. The Horizon Fitness e-Store - Motor Control Board - 1.75-2.0HP 

Also came across this tidbit of info in the customer reviews section, for that model: "When the workout is done the treadmill just stops. Then, you must hold down the Stop button to reset, go in manual setting to set up a walking speed to cool down." so maybe its still holding a program from before..worth a shot


----------



## MegaYouri13

*Re: Horizon t100 Treadmill won't start*



luvvgunn said:


> Following along w/ Dai's suggestion of a motor reset switch,
> looked around the website and found that they don't sell a replacement breaker switch like they do for many other models.
> They do however sell replacement motor control boards. The Horizon Fitness e-Store - Motor Control Board - 1.75-2.0HP
> 
> Also came across this tidbit of info in the customer reviews section, for that model: "When the workout is done the treadmill just stops. Then, you must hold down the Stop button to reset, go in manual setting to set up a walking speed to cool down." so maybe its still holding a program from before..worth a shot


Hi luvgun,

I called a hometown tech guy to take a look at it. Apparently, the magnetic switch in the console for the safety key was not plugged in. So, He had to take the console apart and then plug the safety key switch in. The manual said NOTHING about that. Nothing at all!!

The treadmill "works" now. But, it is not what I expected, quality wise. It's noisy (sounds like a 747 jet taking off) and it had a crack when they brought it to me. But, I have it now and will use it til it falls apart!!

Thanks!!

Youri


----------



## dai

glad you have it sorted


----------

